# New FOWLR tank, going biggest i can, any suggestions



## chuckd92 (Jan 31, 2014)

I have been researching setting up a saltwater tank for years, I maintained a 55 gallon along time ago at work for about 6 months and got another job but I enjoyed the tank. Here is what I was going to do.

225 gallon 72x27x27 Deep Sea Aquatics Pro tank, reef ready, 1 inch sand and LR (biggest tank I can fit)
Custom stand 36 inches high

Stock of fish
Blue Faced Angel
Flame Angel ?? will it be ok??
Clown Trigger
Huma Trigger (heard they get along fine)??
Magnificent Foxface
Bio Color goatfish
Dog Faced Puffer
Purple Tang
Lieutenant Tang
Harlequin Tusk
Sunset Wrasse..??? Maybe??

Main tank will have 1 1/2 inch of sand, enough LR for Visual looks and caves for fish but enough free room for swimming, 2x 1100 gph powerheads along with the 2 return lines from pump

I have a utility room next to where the tank is to make a huge sump system, all will have holes drilled for natural overflows

Under the tank 90 gallon 48x18x24 for LR, 2 inches of sand, and inverts to clean up mess from main tank, will add socks if needed

Will over flow to this tank 125 gallon I already have 72x18x22 in utility room, will hold 300 gallon rated skimmer in first chamber, 2nd chamber split in half for Cheto and ORA algae to tumble, rest of tank a DBS 6 inches, sea lettuce, LR and shrimp for a cleaning crew, with 1 800 watt heater 2x 500 gph power heads

will over flow to return tank , 29 gallon 36x12x18 with 1x 800 watt heater and 4000gph return pump, will be about 2500pgh after the 6 foot of return pipe.

Ive research a lot and the sump system might be overkill but in the long run it should be best for the fish with keeping the water very clean

500 lbs of live rock total
600lbs of live sand, DSB will be finer sand then display tank and first sump

What do you think?? am I on the right track?? When I do something I try to do it right and alittle over the top.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

A little over the top? Maybe. LOL Your system setup sounds fine, actually. Some of those fish won't get along very well, though.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Clown Trigger? No. They are extremely aggressive and do best in tanks 300 gallons or more. There are issues with your list though. You have peaceful, semi-aggressive and aggressive fish. You really need to research more on fish compatibility. Will your tank be reef or FOWLR?


----------

